# Visit to the Cyclades



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Hello everyone!

My husband is a Greek Cypriot & we lived in Cyprus for many years before settling back in London.

We would like to take a small touring holiday around the Cyclades in the second half of September this year but I am wondering if any of you experts can give me an idea of costs of accommodation/eating out, etc. at the moment. I hear so many conflicting reports, I thought it best to consult the locals!


----------

